# Quaking aspen for turning?



## bobhasen (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone have experience turning aspen
I have access to some but have not tried it before
Grain is probably not too special but i am thinking that some bowls with carved rims and milk paint or maybe colorful stain?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2013)

I've turned a little. The burl is spectacular, but the regular wood is nothing special. A bit soft and stringy, but it sands quite nicely. Seems like a good choice for the treatment you mentioned.


----------



## bobhasen (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks,
I have access to a lot of free quaking aspen, logs up to about 18" unfortunatly none of it is burled. 
Bob


----------



## gvwp (Apr 23, 2013)

I was wondering the same the other day. I have a lot of Aspen logs in the yard currently but never heard of anyone turning Aspen. I often use this wood for our stacking stickers but was curious what it would be like to turn. I sawed a bit of Aspen into lumber and made door jams from the wood. It made very nice lumber.


----------

